# Tesla factory fire



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/site/?pageid=event_desc&edis_id=FR-20131114-41640-usa
Link...


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

According to a local ABC report it appears to be an industrial accident that resulted in 3 employees getting burned, not a factory fire.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Other sources dont seem to agree..


> Local fire officials said there was *no fire* at the company's Fremont, California factory, describing the incident as an "industrial accident."
> "There was a failure in a low-pressure aluminum casting press," Tesla said in a statement on Wednesday. "Three employees were injured by hot metal from that press."


----------

